# Ripnovus IGF-1 Long R3



## SFGiants (Jul 24, 2012)

Does this have to be pinned 2x a day or if running 4iu a day Riptropin can I pin it 1x day 5 days on 2 off?

If I have to pin it 2x day 7 days a week screw that!


----------



## beasto (Jul 24, 2012)

SFG You should see good results running 100mcg daily 5 days on 2 off. When I run it PCT this is how I do it! Is 50MCG twice daily. Last dose is usually post workout for me.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 24, 2012)

Damn SF I am so curious about that brand of IGF  since it is made by the same pplthat make the highest quality hgh out of china I feel there is a good chance it is legit and real stuff!!

 when I look at the higher price compare to some research places even more so!!

 How bout some blood work on that igf on it's own bro, can you drop the gh for a week?


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 24, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Damn SF I am so curious about that brand of IGF  since it is made by the same pplthat make the highest quality hgh out of china I feel there is a good chance it is legit and real stuff!!
> 
> when I look at the higher price compare to some research places even more so!!
> 
> How bout some blood work on that igf on it's own bro, can you drop the gh for a week?



I decided not to order it I was only going to get 1 kit but that would only be 20mcg day for 50 day, it is a lot more pricey then Riptropin HGH.

I wanted to run both together.

Are you going to do bloodwork on the Test C?


----------



## Zeek (Jul 24, 2012)

No I don't do blood work on test anymore, the current test I am on it kick ass and it is obvious.

 I save my blood work for hgh, occasional other things such as the rip IGF. I am really considering a run with it just to see if it is legit stuff, and will have blood work done to tell me if it is.  I will share that with the board.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 24, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> No I don't do blood work on test anymore, the current test I am on it kick ass and it is obvious.
> 
> I save my blood work for hgh, occasional other things such as the rip IGF. I am really considering a run with it just to see if it is legit stuff, and will have blood work done to tell me if it is.  I will share that with the board.



I may get the Ripnovus lol, if I run 4 week on 4 off I can do 50mcg day 5 on 2 off.

Do you think running it with HGH at 40mcg to 50mcg a day is worth it?


----------



## Zeek (Jul 24, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> I may get the Ripnovus lol, if I run 4 week on 4 off I can do 50mcg day 5 on 2 off.
> 
> Do you think running it with HGH at 40mcg to 50mcg a day is worth it?



 Here is my honest opinion. I think most of the lr3 out there is shit!  the only reason I would try the above mentioned is because it is made by the same factory that makes riptropins  and we all know how good that hgh is. If anyone can make good igf they would be the ones to do it.

 BUT

 Since so much IGF is crap you owe it to yourself and to the brothers to run it on it's own for a week and then test IGF-1 levels.

 If nothing? simply don't use it again and invest more into gh to use 

Just an idea bro


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 25, 2012)

I wish somebody would take the plunge on this soon. I'm still very interested in some Ripnovus. I could do a blood test but not til my insurance kicks in in September. Too broke these days after my last 6pack of Rips and tryin to pay off a new boat. I hate being in debt so that comes first unfortunately


----------



## Zeek (Jul 25, 2012)

I can do it in sept all my cash getting eaten up with gh in aug lol  have to stock up that blast depleted me


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 25, 2012)

Damn it we are all interesting on this but unfurtanally we all hands tide for money, that is my case as well. Come on SFG you da man to do this, cheers lol


----------



## Get Some (Jul 25, 2012)

Ripnovous is good stuff... I used it specifically as a workout booster to help lagging muscle groups and it worked like a charm. Alos really helped my shoulder injury when I injected straight into my delt (also used some pentosan, which is great stuff)


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 25, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Ripnovous is good stuff... I used it specifically as a workout booster to help lagging muscle groups and it worked like a charm. Alos really helped my shoulder injury when I injected straight into my delt (also used some pentosan, which is great stuff)



I'm running Rip's at 4iu a day, do you think 40mcg a day of Ripnovus is too low? I read 20mcg to 100mcg a day!


----------



## Get Some (Jul 25, 2012)

100mcg bilaterally is where it's at man. Pin the muscle you just worked or are going to work that day. it didn't matter to me whether pre or post workout



SFGiants said:


> I'm running Rip's at 4iu a day, do you think 40mcg a day of Ripnovus is too low? I read 20mcg to 100mcg a day!


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 31, 2012)

i with SFG i want to run it along with my RIP, but it's pricy so i was thinking of running it at 40mcg/day....which means one kit would on last 25 days.

I really just want to run it at the beggining of my RIP cycle to really kick start it off and get everything moving along faster.

I read a article the other day that said that if u include IGF lr3 and isulin if really improves the HGH effectiveness. Especially if u take the igf at the beg. of the HGH cycle it really gets thing moving faster.

Their is no way i am going to use insulin along with it tho, to young and to inexperienced to be fucking with slin.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 31, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> i with SFG i want to run it along with my RIP, but it's pricy so i was thinking of running it at 40mcg/day....which means one kit would on last 25 days.
> 
> I really just want to run it at the beggining of my RIP cycle to really kick start it off and get everything moving along faster.
> 
> ...



Don't you even think about running insulin bro it can KILL you and that is no joke!


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 31, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Don't you even think about running insulin bro it can KILL you and that is no joke!



yes, thank you for your concern brother. That is exactly what im thinking. It is way to risky to be messing around with, despite how anabolic it can be and the benefits that can come from using it. Thats why i say no fucking way.

Just for example tho(hypothetically speaking):
If i was to use it, it would need to be administered immediately post work out. Then i would need to eat massively and drink 60 grams of protein and like 100 grams of dextrose(i believe). I was reading up on it and it is just crazy and way to fucking risky for ANYONE i think, pro or non-pro, experienced or not. I just don't see the benefits outweighing the risk.

Thank you for the concern tho brother.


----------

